# Emergency can anyone help me out



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Can anyone loan me a filter rated for up to a 70 gallon tank. Came home to find my xp2 leaking all over my dining room floor. Leakin from the power cord. So i went to hook up my spare 404 well i broke the clips which hold the motor in. I can get that fixed tomorrow mornin when fraser aquarium opens. I am in desperate need of anything right now. Anyone out there that can help please let me know. I am mobile and willing to travel. The fish have been without any filtration since 4 this eve. I have exhausted every option in my house. Any suggestions or help would be greatly appreciated. I am soooooo worried that i am going to kill any beneficial bacteria that has been already established. Someone out there please help.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

PMed you. May be able to fix your XP2 real quick, just bring the pump and the motor housing.

Also have an AC70 running you can borrow.


----------

